

Divvyshot (YC W09) launches (with HTML5 drag-and-drop support) - Sam_Odio
http://www.examiner.com/x-2901-NY-Business-Strategies-Examiner%7Ey2010m2d11-Divvyshot-opens-its-doors-to-the-world

======
Sam_Odio
My favorite feature is probably one of the hardest to find. To upload photos
in Firefox 3.6 just drag them directly onto an event page.

I <3 HTML5

~~~
prakash
Congrats, Sam and team!

------
niallsmart
About time someone brought some serious design chops to the table. Pretty much
every major photo sharing site (bar MobileMe) rocks the web like it was 1999.

------
JeffJenkins
This looks cool, but the website is a good example of design ignoring "the
fold" causing confusion. I spent about 30 seconds staring at the three tiny
blocks of text below the menu options before I realized that I could scroll
down.

~~~
maxklein
Me too. On a MacBook Air resolution, clicking on the button causes absolutely
no change, because the change happens below the fold. I thought the page was
broken.

~~~
pistoriusp
Mine scrolled down automatically, maybe it's a bug?

------
grinich
Check out their sexy new homepage: <http://divvyshot.com/>

(For reference, here's the old one
[http://www.crunchbase.com/assets/images/original/0003/8843/3...](http://www.crunchbase.com/assets/images/original/0003/8843/38843v1.png))

Hats off, Sam. Nice work.

~~~
mhartl
I dig the reddit shirt in the photos. :-)

------
maxklein
I liked it enough to sign up for it, but once I did, I clicked on puppies.
After browsing a bit, I decided I wanted to upload my own photos. I started
doing so, and only right at the end did it somehow become clear that my photos
where going to go into the puppies stream.

Also, event thing confuses me. Do I have to add all my photos to an even or
create an event for each of my 5000 photos or am I not supposed to upload my
photos and only upload photos from a particular event. Really not clear to me.

------
pistoriusp
It's great too see you guys using Django, and it's great overall.

I've got a few grains of salt concerning the UI:

1) The first four icons should be the most important: Share, Upload, Import,
Download.

2) As a user I'm not really concerned about which uploader I'm using
("Advanced photo uploader"); it's far easier for me to read "Upload," and once
I've clicked on it been informed as to which one I'm using. (Maybe with the
option to switch.)

3) The privacy controls don't really work as toggles. The options are simple
enough, but "Click to allow only friends to contribute" doesn't tell me who
can contribute now?

Same goes for "Click to allow only friends to see event," I'm not sure who can
see the event now?

And that gave me a bit of "angst," I don't really want other people to see my
photos. The icons don't really tell me which mode I'm in and the text label
can only tell me which mode I can go to. It would be great to know, without
uncertainty as to which mode I'm actually in.

4) I can see from a design perspective that you've placed the "main" actions
in the center, and that its 3 - 4 - 3 icons, but the problem is that I don't
have any references for most of the icons, so I'm going to start at the left -
And then I'm going to see scary/ "angst infused" privacy controls.

5) Delete is located under "event settings." I suppose that's ok, but I only
found it by chance.

------
ironkeith
Maybe this is just me, but I couldn't get the site to work. Check my profile
for the email address I used to sign up.

First try, Firefox 3.6 on Snow Leopard: \- Opened iPhoto and dragged a photo
in, progress bar filled, but no picture appear, and no indication of success
was given. Check file info and realized it was a NEF. \- Repeated process with
a JPG. Progress bar filled, but same results.

Next try, Safari 4.0.4: \- Clicked upload button \- Selected two files \-
Progress bar filled, but no pictures appeared, and no indication of success
was given.

Now when I visit the home page, it says I have two events, but neither of them
are clickable because they have no pictures.

Beautiful site though, I was really impressed by the GUI (if only it
worked...).

~~~
Sam_Odio
Thanks for the heads up. We've had an unexpected rush of uploads this morning
as the east coast woke up.

We've started additional AWS Instances and things should be working normally
and just a few minutes.

UPDATE (9:52 PST): We now have 5 machines processing & resizing photos. There
are still 6,500 photos left in the upload queue from earlier today. We're
processing them LIFO so it may take us a few more minutes for us to get to the
photos uploaded early this morning.

Since the queue is so large expect new photo uploads to take longer than they
normally should.

If you have any more problems please email us directly: human -åt- divvyshot
-dºt- com

------
cmelbye
Wow, congratulations guys! It's been fun watching the site evolve over the
past few months. The new site design is absolutely beautiful, I don't think
I've ever seen anything better in a web application to be honest.

------
CamT
On top of the nice design, the URL for the images is quite short and legible;
e.g. <http://divvyshot.com/photo/LRHa/>. That's a nice touch.

~~~
Sam_Odio
You can go even shorter: <http://divvyshot.com/p/LRHa/> or
<http://dvsht.com/p/LRHa/>.

The same works for events; just substitute an e.

------
bootload
There's a rather good interview with Sam on the same site ~
[http://www.examiner.com/x-/x-2901-NY-Business-Strategies-
Exa...](http://www.examiner.com/x-/x-2901-NY-Business-Strategies-
Examiner~y2009m7d5-Intreview-with-Sam-Odio-Founder-of-Divvyshot)

Ignore: back up: sam is someone editing the site live? I'm getting an
"Unhandled Exception" ~ <http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/4350032335/>
I'd really like to try this app.

------
icey
a) Congrats, Sam (and Paul, and Michael)!

b) That redesign is seriously gorgeous

------
jazzychad
Serious question: who did the voiceover for the demo video:
<http://vimeo.com/7193701> ?

------
tripngroove
Thank you for showing photos on a gray background - so much better for making
them the focus!

------
lambdom
Everything seems really great - especially the web design :)

------
est
You must have Java installed on your computer to use the drag-and-drop
uploader.

<http://imgur.com/mXc6q>

~~~
pcardune
Only Firefox 3.6 supports dragging files onto a web page. Not available in
chrome yet...

~~~
est
Why they failback on Java not G Gears?

~~~
cmelbye
Google is doing a poor job of supporting Google Gears, and they've made it
clear that they're focussing on HTML5 from now on.

------
vlad
The design is very slick.

------
kul
iPhoto online but better, sweet, congrats!

------
zaveri
Sweet Design!

------
a123b
Divvyshot, can you guys give a shout out to your designer? Love your site's
design and curious if the designer is available for more clients :)

EDIT: I see it was designed in-house by Sam. Darn. Excellent team

~~~
Sam_Odio
Nope - it was designed in house by Michael Yuan.

Very talented guy. There are a couple CSS hacks in there that don't exist
anywhere else on the 'net. Try to find them!

~~~
timdorr
The rgba() colors, the text-indent: -9999em's, or the -webkit-transform?
Panic's actually been doing that on their blog too:
<http://www.panic.com/blog/> But still cool stuff :)

Some UI issues:

\- The front page acts weird if you have it any less than full width. Things
get pushed around in a weird way, including getting pushed off the page. But
this is really just a nit-pick, because the important things stay on the page.

\- The Flickr import is slick, but needs a progress indicator after you click
the Set to import.

\- The buttons at the top really should have some text underneath them. By
themselves, I had to hover over each to figure out what they mean. I'm sure
I'll get used to it after a while, but it's confusing up front.

\- Twitter's disabling basic auth in June. Better get switched to OAuth soon
;)

Nothing major and a damn good 1.0. Great job!

~~~
smanek
Do you have a source on Twitter disabling basic auth in June? That would be
pretty huge, and the API documentation says:

 _While we have no plans in the near term to require OAuth, new applications
should consider it best practice to develop for OAuth. [...] There are still a
number of archetectural use cases to work through before we consider the
deprication of Basic Auth. Before any changes begin to happen, we will discuss
them with the community through the support channels, and give at least 6
months lead time before making any policy changes._

<http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Authentication>

~~~
jazzychad
Yes, Basic Auth is ending in June. Most recently documented today:
[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/c2c4963061422f28)

